# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart jewelry >  Momento Pearl, smart pearl, Galatea, San Dimas, California

## Airicist

galateausa.com

youtube.com/GalateaCarvedPearls

facebook.com/GalateaJewelrybyArtist

twitter.com/Galatea_Jewelry

linkedin.com/company/galatea-jewelry-by-artist

Founder of Galatea - Chi Huynh

"The Momento Pearl: The World's First 'Smart Pearl'" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Article "The “Momento Pearl” Smart Jewelry Offers A Digital Upgrade To The Keepsake Locket"

by Sarah Perez
March 17, 2015

----------

